
Strest – Flexible REST Tests in YAML - jsrbn
https://github.com/eykhagen/strest
======
czardoz
Postman Collections do the same thing, and are more flexible. They support
authentication tokens, and you can even write your own JS scripts if you need
more advanced validations. You can use those in the desktop app [1], or
there's a CLI, Newman[2].

(I used to work at Postman)

[1]: [https://www.getpostman.com](https://www.getpostman.com) [2]:
[https://github.com/postmanlabs/newman](https://github.com/postmanlabs/newman)

~~~
oneweekwonder
SoapUI[0] is Open Source and should also be mentioned.

[0]: [https://www.soapui.org/downloads/latest-
release.html](https://www.soapui.org/downloads/latest-release.html)

------
cmehdy
Seems nice for basic REST calls, but it's a bit of a saturated market IMO. I
personally prefer Postman for exploratory and sharing with colleagues,
shakedown (
[https://github.com/robwhitby/shakedown](https://github.com/robwhitby/shakedown)
) for pure bash scripts if restricted to that, and karateDSL (
[https://github.com/intuit/karate](https://github.com/intuit/karate) ) for a
complete solution including cucumber, js, test report generation etc..

------
mbbennis
I've seen a similar approach with UnRAVL:
[https://github.com/sassoftware/unravl](https://github.com/sassoftware/unravl)

UnRAVL is neat because writing test scripts in JSON makes it easy to include a
formatted request body. The drawback is that variable substitutions only
support strings due to the limitations imposed by JSON.

------
joel_mccormick
Looks interesting. Any plans to add authentication and token functionality?

The Russian doll model might allow someone to plug that in pretty easily.

------
hidro
Similar concept but with Gherkin syntax: [https://github.com/hidroh/cucumber-
api](https://github.com/hidroh/cucumber-api)

------
damagednoob
Also check out Artillery: [https://github.com/shoreditch-
ops/artillery](https://github.com/shoreditch-ops/artillery)

~~~
bitdivision
And Tavern:
[https://github.com/taverntesting/tavern](https://github.com/taverntesting/tavern)

